# It's time to quit



## thatonedude (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it's been 15 days without it. The zaps are still here. The vivid dreams and lack of appetite is at it's peak. Ultimately, I refuse to stay on this med. It's been 16 months on this stuff. I started at 20 mg and it was wonderful. Oh how I miss those days. It progressed to 30 mgs and then the zombie effect occurred. I refuse to be a slave, or even worse, somebody in their late 20's saying that my neurotransmitters won't even work anymore even with meds. April 5th was when I ran out and just said to myself, "heck I don't think I want to refill my Rx." It shocks me how doctors will write out prescriptions for this stuff like it's Pez. "Here don't use Unk's dope. Use the FDA's!" I was 15 when a doctor first prescribed paroxetine to me. Fortunately, I didn't want to take it. For Christ's sake the psych didn't even bother to determine whether it was a seratonin deficiency or a dopamine deficiency. I guess back then it didn't matter- even now it doesn't for some docs. Well I don't want to keep on going about this redundant stuff. You've all heard about the dreadful withdrawals before. I'll keep you updated though.


----------



## Loriannie (Apr 27, 2010)

hang in there, I know how hard it is. I was on anti-depressants for several years, when I quit it was horrible, I literarlly didn't sleep for about 4 days, and the zaps lasted a lot longer than that. 
Every once in a while I think about going back on them, and then I remember that and read something like you just wrote and I'm reminded that it isn't worth it. 
It will get better, I promise.
If you need to talk, send me a message!
Lori


----------

